# Hello from Pittsburgh



## PAT FINN (Mar 26, 2015)

Greetings 
from Pittsburgh , Pa.
Pat


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Pat from Pitt!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Back At you from Knox


----------



## PAT FINN (Mar 26, 2015)

Tenbears , 
hi, new,, so new do not have equip. tool, hive , but do have the " bug ".

took the Burg Bee " intro " 101 , with Steve R. , am starting to gather in my kit .

I am in Hampton, just found out our Twp. does not allow hive in residential zone.. 

advertised in local news letter for placement of hive in a farm . 

thank you for the reach out . 

your at this for a couple of years I guess. 

my objective is to have my hive " survive winter " , that is if I am able to get a hive in Hampton


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource from SE Ohio. Good luck on the acquisition of your bees.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## PAT FINN (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks 
was in your corner of " town " ..
Blue Sky , Ravenna , Oh. 

stopped up to put hands on some gear, talked with Jamie for about an hour and half , he was very helpful and took time to explain things.

walked out with some equip .. vented jacket with hood and also a pair of long cuff gloves .

show room did not have much for viewing , but talking with Jamie was worth the trip from Pgh.


----------



## PAT FINN (Mar 26, 2015)

hi
I think there are sources , just not at discount 
I am more concerned with getting a location tp place my hives..


----------



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome, good luck with finding a location for your hives, I hope it works out for you. This hobby is well worth the effort!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

PAT FINN said:


> Tenbears ,
> hi, new,, so new do not have equip. tool, hive , but do have the " bug ".
> 
> took the Burg Bee " intro " 101 , with Steve R. , am starting to gather in my kit .
> ...


Pat: You could say I have been at this for a couple years, 48 of them to be exact. Steve is a great guy, and very easy to talk to on all levels. He is also a master Beekeeper in the eastern apicultural society, so you have a good resource. I am sure you will find a place, there are a lot of folks who will allow you to place hives simply for the environment.


----------



## PAT FINN (Mar 26, 2015)

Tenbears.
ok, status update 

picked up tools , jacket w/ viel , smoker etc.
got complete hive , 2 deep's , 2 super's , base , etc. 

our township is to allow ( how is it I have to petition gov't to allow me to do something Honey Bee's do anyhow ? ) apiary in residential properties .. so kind of them ... ok, that rant out of the way .. 

looking forward to set up hives . I hope it is not too late to secure bee's . 

any idea of where I would be able to get nuc's this late ?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll findthis site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) butaddicting all the time!


----------



## manpunchingbear (Jun 26, 2015)

PAT FINN said:


> Tenbears.
> looking forward to set up hives . I hope it is not too late to secure bee's .
> 
> any idea of where I would be able to get nuc's this late ?


Hello. Did you manage to get set up this year?


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## Joe Mel (Jul 31, 2015)

Welcome Pittsburgh. Here we friendly so if you have any problem, tell us.


----------

